# Blueline glazer and inside applicator dont fit my can am ballends.



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

So....just received a blueline glazer head and an inside 90 applicator. Tried to pop them on my tubes and angle head pole. Glazer fits but is really tight and inside 90 applicator won't fit either without extreme force. I obviously need a new ball end adapter and want to know if the bte ballends will fit the blueline? Thanks for any help.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just give the ball a little sand.
Easiest solution. Wrap some coarse sand paper around the ball and spin your tube around. Keep checking every now and then as a reference to make sure you don't take too much off.

Before you know it you'll be needing to replace that ball from using your tools so much anyway's.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Glazers*

The Blueline / Tapepro Glazers, Corner Finishers, Inside, Outside and Cornice Heads are designed to fit our Compound Tubes or Corner Box. Corner Finisher Handle also has the same size ball. Ball size is 23.80mm, .937" +-. Some other brands have the same size ball - TapeTech pretty close for one.
Socket size is 24mm, .945", +-
I'm guessing a new BTE ball will be larger than the slightly worn one you have. ?
The CA012 Ball from our compound tube has a M20 x 1.5 thread if that helps.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just give the ball a little sand.
> Easiest solution. Wrap some coarse sand paper around the ball and spin your tube around. Keep checking every now and then as a reference to make sure you don't take too much off.
> 
> Before you know it you'll be needing to replace that ball from using your tools so much anyway's.


Moose boy is right:yes:

and to add to his post, with some of the applicator heads, you can adjust the clips (wire thingy) to fit around the balls better also, by bending them by hand. Then another example is, we have a NS handle that we put a can-am tin head on, but it's too loose. So we put a piece of tape (the stuff you use to tape with) on the ball, then put the tin head on it. Stops it from moving too much.

So it's a normal thing, it's not you. First thing we did to Tomgs new CP tube we bought off him, is grind the ball down a bit, b/c it was too new:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok .... Thanks guys. I can do that for the tubes but I can't do that for the flusher handle. I still need that the same size for my 2 can am flushers. Keep in mind these are probably 7-8 years old but new and like new respectively .. I have the 2.5 and 3.5 and just got the blueline 3" . Only got till New Years . Starting the day after boarding (200 12'ers) everything will be in the house with heat cranked for takeaway a week. Should be good to go.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Cranked for at least a week not takeaway. Effin auto correct


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Ok .... Thanks guys. I can do that for the tubes but I can't do that for the flusher handle. I still need that the same size for my 2 can am flushers. Keep in mind these are probably 7-8 years old but new and like new respectively .. I have the 2.5 and 3.5 and just got the blueline 3" . Only got till New Years . Starting the day after boarding (200 12'ers) everything will be in the house with heat cranked for takeaway a week. Should be good to go.


Don't forget pictures or video's 

There are some of us on this site, who enjoy watching people suffer,,,, I mean learn how to run tools for the first time. It could be very comical,,, I mean helpful for us to aid you in some way:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahah don't worry 2buck . I will definitely have some vids for ya to learn from....I mean laugh at.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Flusher-Ball.html

http://www.walltools.com/rankee-twist-lock-extendable-angle-head-ball-adapter-r-0007.html

paired with 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Wallboard-Drywall-Tools/Pole-Sander-Adapter.html 

and an extension pole.

Im not sure the rankee one would fit the adapter, think they have their own "special" size and a different adapter for them.

My ball end is a bit bigger as wel.. think it's the allwall one, but I am able to get my Tapetech angle heads on it even though a bit snug to get on and off. Worse comes to worse, file the metal down a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong with the rankee's. I swear I saw some adapters for the super sander head, not sure with the differences


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong with the rankee's. I swear I saw some adapters for the super sander head, not sure with the differences


I unthread my rankie knife extendable 12"-20" and thread it on my tapetech 4' anglehead pole after i thread the ball out


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Flusher-Ball.html
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/rankee-twist-lock-extendable-angle-head-ball-adapter-r-0007.html
> 
> ...


I have 4 of the adapters I just got from Walltools . I just bought 2 fiberglass handles from Home Depot . The good extension ones 2' -4' ' and 4' -8'. Just need corner finisher ball end I guess. Gonna order the blueline one and try to sand down one of my tube ends to fit the blueline heads.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Flusher-Ball.html
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/rankee-twist-lock-extendable-angle-head-ball-adapter-r-0007.html
> 
> ...


The two Angle Head Ball Adapters (All-Wall link and Wall Tools link respectively) are not the same ball Adapters. The All-Wall link is to a Better-than-Ever (BTE) Ball Adapter which will only fit the BTE metric thread pattern. Wall Tools also carries this item, but it's not the one you linked to above. Our BTE Ball Adapter can be found here:http://www.walltools.com/products/drywall-tools/taping-systems/better-than-ever-corner-flusher-ball-end-for-corner-flusher-handle-ep-cf-11.html. 

You can use the BTE Ball with any one of these Handles (without using an adapter):

BTE 4ft. Fixed Length Handle: http://www.walltools.com/products/d...n-ever-standard-4ft-flusher-handle-ep-hd.html

BTE Flusher Extension Poles (first five on the top of this search results page): http://www.walltools.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=flusher+extension+pole

Now, the link you posted above for Wall Tools (http://www.walltools.com/rankee-twist-lock-extendable-angle-head-ball-adapter-r-0007.html) is for a Rankee Angle Ball. The Rankee Angle Ball is specifically designed to be used with this Rankee Twist-Lock Extendable Handle: http://www.walltools.com/rankee-extendable-twist-lock-handle-4-8.html

By the way, if you have a Columbia Corner Roller Handle (or TapeTech for that matter) you can also use the Rankee Angle Ball to covert the CR Handle into an Angle Head Handle.

Oh, and no... you cannot pair the All-Wall link above with the Wal-Board Pole Sander Adapter. I'll check into pairing it with the Rankee.

The Corner Flusher/Angle Head Handle to get is the Blue Line USA ProReach Extendable: http://www.walltools.com/products/a...s/extendable-angle-head-handles/blu-cfxh.html. This is the Handle designed to work effortlessly with your Glazers.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong with the rankee's. I swear I saw some adapters for the super sander head, not sure with the differences


This Adapter (http://www.walltools.com/rankee-super-sander-drywall-tool-adapter.html) allows you to use this Handle (http://www.walltools.com/rankee-extendable-twist-lock-handle-4-8.html) with this Super Sander (http://www.walltools.com/better-than-ever-super-sander-drywall-sander.html).


----------

